

Ask HN: At what point do you think about branding? - AdamJBall

I'm wondering at what point as a company that you start to think about branding? Do you incorporate first and then work out logo, letterheads etc once your product / service is up and running?
======
kellros
It really depends on multiple factors - is the company service or product
oriented?

Product companies generally tightly associate the brand of their product with
themselves in the beginning.

Service oriented companies generally focus more on their mission first.

The mission: What your business objectives are within a reasonable time period
usually with an associated timeline.

The vision: Sometimes lists unattainable goals but generally focuses more on
goals for the future.

In the end, you have to know what the business is about and where they are
heading to 'brand' them.

